# Airstone ?



## maineharvest (Mar 3, 2011)

Im thinking about firing up the old five gallon DWC setup and wanted to know exactly what you all use for airstones.  I have tried hydro three or four times and every time I just cant seem to make it work.  I know its one of those things that once you learn it, it just seems so easy and it becomes routine, like cloning.  I remember one problem I always had was keeping the airstones laying flat on the bottom of my five gallon bucket.  Is there some sort of anchor that I need to be using or is there special airstones that will lay down flat and stay down even with the air hose attached?


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 3, 2011)

have you tryed the round 5" one's they seem to stay down, what i find is its also something to do with the air pipe, when i got my air pipe it was rolled up in a packet and sort of stayed curved when unraped, after drillin a hole at the top of the bucket and connecting the pipe to my air stone it would flip over due to the cure in the pipe, all i had to do was rotate the pipe 180 degree and now it sit the right way up, there is also a pipe with little hole all the way round never used them but you can make it any shape/size you want all you have to do is use a tee 
peace fruity


----------



## frankcos (Mar 3, 2011)

I was at petco the other day and they had about a dozen different airstone styles. They had some that were balls, some that were skinny and rectangle shaped with flat bottoms. they also had one I thought would be ideal for a 5 gallon bucket. It was a circle stone (looked like a stepping stone)about 6 inches in diameter and about 3/4'' thick. I think it was like $6. I made a little trial hydro setup recently and I just used a dab of silicone caulk to hold mine in place.Have a good day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2011)

when I did DWC  I too used the 5 inch round airstone for the Bottom..and then A few disposable stones in the roots whenn they fill in...Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2011)

I use the round ones as well...I make sure the hose is done just like fruity and if there is still a problem I use silicone as well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 3, 2011)

What about your air pump?  You want some significant air going through those stones.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2011)

You say ya tried 3 or 4 times and couldnt make it work. What kind of problems were you having? I found DWC to be fairly easy,,once I got things dialed in. Biggest problem I had was rez temps.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info everybody.  I think I will give the circle stones a try.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 8, 2011)

Like THG said you need a good air pump and the airstone get the heavy sandstone ones they work great. 

It is not that hard to do DWC...


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 8, 2011)

Ive got a couple different pumps already.  I dont need a crazy large pump to do just one bucket.  The problem has been with the tube that runs from the airstone to the pump.  Like mentioned above, the tube is all curled and its so hard to get the airstones to rest in the right spot.


----------



## v35b (Mar 8, 2011)

Glue it....


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 8, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> Glue it....



Will do


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 8, 2011)

Too heavy?  How many pounds can an airstone weigh?  The ones that I have used in the past are basically weightless.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 8, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i been shopping round to replace the the last air stone lost in the bottom of the r/o rezzy---went to a couple different places think i am back to petco for the rectangular foot long bar---did buy a new submersible pump for the overflow bucket today---not thrilled with the round stones---too heavy to move from 1 rezzy to another---keep losing them---:doh:---gonna run all 4 air valves with 4  bars in 2 rezzys:headbang:


the rectangular foot long bar from petco is what i use its very nice lays flat and stays there


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well if you go buy a half inch t and some cpvc and make a drip ring to add to the setup youll get what i use, at party stores they sell ridged plastic tubing for balloons ( the ones they tie to balloons at parades, this will work to make your airs and hold it down in the bucket, to make the drip ring just make a peice of cpvc the same hieght as the bucket attach the t to it and cut a peice of flexible tube and attach it to the open end of the t. Nowto get it working take another peice of the ridged ballon stick and drill a whole in the bottom of the drip ring line attach to the airpump and youve created a bucket that rivals anybody elses, ive been getting close to 2.5 z a clone this way, never more than 3 clones a bucket


----------



## woodydude (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi 
I uploaded this to another thread so thought you may get use of it here.
It shows how I attach my circular airstones with a sucker thing. If that fails, a dab of aquarium silicon works a treat.
green mojo
w


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 9, 2011)

Aquarium Glue.


----------



## weds10 (Mar 10, 2011)

use silicone glue , glue to bottom of bucket , use 3 gallon bucket , less water ,less nutritutes then 5 gallon ,


----------

